# 12g shotgun ammo



## mkim1120 (Aug 2, 2007)

i am looking to purchase some 12g shotgun ammo for shooting at the range and also home security
what is a good range ammo
and
what is a good home security ammo
???
http://ammunitiontogo.com/catalog/index.php?cPath=120


----------



## Revolver (Aug 26, 2006)

Range ammo would depend entirely on the type of shooting involved. Home defense ammo is some sort of buckshot and up(to and including slugs).


----------



## rasgun (Mar 13, 2007)

"00" for home defense. 

something else maybe #6 for range/practice/familiarizing.


----------

